# [température] gentoo fait chauffer (trop) le cpu (résolu)

## noobux

Salut à tous  :Smile: , j'ai remarqué que sous gentoo (même quand rien ne tourne et en mode console) les ventilos ont tendances à faire du bruit ... J'ai fais un petit sensors et là ... je vois ... 68 degrés à froid pendant une heure (et je monte à 74 degrés sans rien faire sous kde) en compilation, j'atteins rapidement 86 degrés (sachant que mon pc se shutdown à 90 degrés, ça ne m'est arrivé qu'une fois). 

Je pense que ça vient peut-être de l'ACPI ou il manquerait une option, j'avais déjà enlevé fan (ça pose des problèmes si c'est mal configuré) mais ça n'a rien fait, l'acpi est bien activée dans le kernel. Pour infos lm_sensors (sensors-detect) ne trouve aucune sonde (il dit que c'est géré par l'ACPI).

J'ai un laptop HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC et processeurs intel(R) core i3 2.27 gghz (4 processeurs logiques), architecture 64 bits. Sous ubuntu, je sais que je chauffe moins, à froid sous gnome je suis à 56 degrés et je monte au maximum ( il faut vraiment y aller) 65-68 degrés mais ça ne dur pas. Voilà j'aimerais bien savoir comment revenir à une température acceptables (je suis trop vite proche de la limite), j'avoue que je n'ai absolument pas compris d'où ça venait (malgré les nombreuses doc, cpufreq, ncpufreqd ...). Je n'ai pas fais le test avec CPUburn mais je pense que je n'y survivrais pas ^^.Last edited by noobux on Sun Jun 19, 2011 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Heu, indépendamment du problème, "a froid" un core i3 à 56° c'est largement trop chaud. Avec un refroidissement correct, tu ne devrais pas passer les 40° au repos, et encore dans de mauvaises conditions. Si tu utilises le ventilo intel de base, je te suggère d'en changer pour quelque chose qui soit utile, parce que leur truc ou rien, c'est limite pareil. Un petit noctua NH-9UB est largement suffisant (sur le core i5 de mes parents, on arrive autour de 35° au repos, et on monte rarement à plus de 60 en charge). En plus tu gagneras en silence en plus de gagner en refroidissement !

Ceci dit mis a part, sous ubuntu, par défaut, le speedstep est activé par défaut. C'est peut-être le truc qui fait la différence. Pour tester ça, facile. Sur ton kernel gentoo, assures toi d'avoir CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

Ensuite : 

```
for i in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_governor ; do echo ondemand > $i ; done
```

Tu devrais voir la fréquence maxi du CPU varier en fonction de l'occupation CPU. Tu peux voir ça sur un "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz"

Et si ça change, voici le script d'init pour régler le governor, en faisant quelques petites optimisations par rapport au réglage par défaut, pour ne pas pénaliser la réactivité du système :

/etc/init.d/cpu-ondemand :

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

opts="${opts} min max ondemand"

depend() {

    need localmount

}

_set_governor() {

    ebegin "Setting $1 governor"

    for cpu in $(find /sys/devices/system/cpu/ -type d -name 'cpu?')

    do

        cpufreq=${cpu}/cpufreq

        echo $1 > ${cpufreq}/scaling_governor

    done

    eend $?

}

ondemand() {

    _set_governor ondemand

    ebegin "Configuring ondemand governor"

    cpufreq=/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand

    echo 0        > ${cpufreq}/ignore_nice_load

    echo 25       > ${cpufreq}/up_threshold

    #echo 2        > ${cpufreq}/sampling_down_factor

    cat ${cpufreq}/sampling_rate_min > ${cpufreq}/sampling_rate

    eend $?

}

max() {

    _set_governor performance

}

min() {

    _set_governor powersave

}

start() {

    ondemand

}

stop() {

    max

}
```

----------

## noobux

WHAT ?! 56 degrés trop chaud ?! si j'avais ça je serais plus que heureux ! Là je compile je suis à 89 degrés toute les 1 minutes (sinon 83 degrés) ça oscille dangereusement et je suis proche du shutdown ! C'est vrai que 69 degrés en console avec une config épuré c'est étrange et assez louche.

J'ai déjà mis comme governor par défaut "ondemand" (j'ai aussi tenté un "conservative" . Là ça m'affiche 2.27 Ghz pour les 4 processeurs (ça me semble normal vu que j'emerge kde-meta ...). et je suis à 88 degrés (moins normal).

En ce qui concerne mes ventilos  le laptop a tout les composants d'origine (quelques mois seulement). Pourrais-tu me dire comment changer de ventilateur (je ne sais pas le faire sur un ordinateur portable) et ce que ça va donner niveau drivers (j'ai un bios/windows7 OEM) donc j'aimerais savoir si il sera toujours géré par défaut (sans fancontrol). Aussi je crois savoir qu'il y  a plus d'un ventilo sur un laptop, je devrais tous les changer?

Sinon en modèle, je compte tenter le ventilo que tu as mentionné plus haut c'est le top   :Cool:  .

Petite question : tu as un laptop ou un ordi de bureau?

----------

## guilc

Ah mais laptop pitain, j'avais pas fait gaffe !

Ce que je disais c'est pour un fixe  :Laughing: . Donc ne tente surtout pas le ventillo, il ne rentrera JAMAIS dans ton laptop  :Laughing: 

Donc oui c'est normal que ça chauffe plus, compte tenu du confinement du CPU. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que les processeurs mobile ont une TJunction plus élevée (100° pour un i3, c'était 120° sur les anciens Core)

Du coup, aller taper les 80° me semble moins anormal, et ton 56° est effectivement un peu chaud, mais pas déconnant.

Que le passage en "ondemand" ne change rien en charge c'est normal. Si en charge les ventillos tournent bien (sur un laptop, tu peux pas le louper, ça fait pas mal de bruit), alors c'est normal, simplement que ce modèle a une faiblesse de refroidissement. Les ailettes du radiateur sont bien dépoussiérées ? un petit coup de bombe à air sec éventuellement !

Par contre, le passage en ondemand devrait se traduire par une amélioration au repos.

----------

## noobux

Lol. Je me disais il est gros ce truc   :Shocked:  .

Au repos j'ai 65 degrés minimum sous gentoo (contre 58 sous ubuntu), le ondemande est il me semble bien mis, les ventilos ont l'air de bien tourner (beaucoup de bruit  ^^). J'avais déjà, il y a une semaine tenté de dépoussiérer mon laptop mais ça n'a pas changé grand chose ...

Je n'ai pas encore fait de cat cpuinfo au repos depuis hier vu que je n'ai fait que de la compilation (passage en branche instable ça fait mal), je retenterais une fosi que ça sera fini pour voir si la fréquence oscille bien.

Au final 65 degrés ce n'est pas si mal?

----------

## guilc

Au repos ça reste chaud, surtout si pareil au repos sur ubuntu c'est moins chaud comme tu le dis.

----------

## noobux

Oui sous gentoo ça n'a pas l'air de bien fonctionné, j'ai l'impression que cpufreqd ne marche pas bien ou est mal configuré, dans mon kernel j'ai déjà ondemande de mis par défaut mais j'ai pas l'impression que la fréquence se modifie bien c'est assez bizarre.

 **************************************************************************************

 ************************************ EDIT *******************************************

 **************************************************************************************

J'ai trouvé ce qui n'allait pas mais mais je ne sais pas comment réglé ça : au repos voilà ce que j'ai :

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz

cpu MHz      : 2266.000

cpu MHz      : 2266.000

cpu MHz      : 933.000

cpu MHz      : 933.000

```

On dirait que je n'ai l'ondemand actif que sur 2 processeurs ce qui expliquerait que la température reste toujorus relativement élévée, comment y remédier?

*************************** EDIT NUMERO DEUX **************************************

En fait j'ai remplacé cpu? successivement par 0, 1 , 2 , 3 et ça a marché ... désolé ... je suis tout confu   :Laughing:  maintenant j'ai bien 933 MHz à chaque processeurs. Je vais observer l'évolution de la température.

EDIT 3 : Connais-tu un applet permettant de controler graphiquement cpufrequtils (comem sous ubuntu-gnome) ça serait vraiment le top ça !

----------

## Possum

Je vais rajouter mes deux centimes.

56°, pour un core i3 ça me paraît tout de même un peu beaucoup, même dans un laptop. Je suis, avec mon bon vieux Core2Quad Q6600 à 35° en idle dans ma tour et je monte à 50° environ en charge (Noctua powered). Et ce proco n'est pas franchement connu pour être bas en T°.

Donc, y'a p'tet aussi un soucis de dépoussiérage.

J'aurais plutôt tendance à soupçonner une table ACPI un peu foireuse qui comme d'habitude ne fonctionne correctement que sous Windows. L'idéal serait de pouvoir relever les T° sous Windows pour être sûr.

----------

## barul

Moi dans ma tour & en idle, mon AMD Phenom II X6 est à 30°C en idle et monte très rarement au dessus de 45° en compilation, mais mon Core2Duo dans mon ancien laptop avait couramment une température de 50°C, y compris en idle

----------

## noobux

C'est une tour c'est normal que ça soit moins chaud, (30 degrés chapeau moi dans les 2 premières secondes j'ai 42 degrés, c'est le tout minimum c'est instantané), peut-être que les nouveaux processeurs chauffent plus (j'espère) sinon c'est que j'ai un problème, enfin mon w7 OEM monte depuis le début à 60-70 degrés donc ça m'a l'air normal, surtout que d'habitude les OEM sont plutôt bien configurés. Pour le moment je ferme les yeux sur le température même si ça me gène un peu, là j'utilise le governor conservative avec 300 Hz (au lieu de 1000) dans les options kernels (desktop) et j'ai aussi modifié la préremption (perso ça n'a absolument rien mais RIEN changé sur la réactivité du desktop qui est toujourd très bonne), avec tout ça j'ai perdu 1-2 degrés.

Un petit pb est que quand je fais un cpufreq-set --governor powersave puis performance l'ordi bug et reste bloqué à une température de minimum 86-87 degrés /D, c'est assez bizarre mais pas grave du tout ^^. Aussi j'ai remarqué que ma température n'augmentait plus trop (avec mes nouveaux setting) en compilation comme la fréquence reste basse, du coup je reste à 70-76 degrés (comme en desktop) en compilation. Je suis toujours à 65 degrés (ou 62) en console mais bon il va falloir s'y faire ^^. De toute façon je vais opter bientôt pour un bon portable toshiba avec une carte nvidia et un bios non bridé ça sera parfait pour une gentoo.

----------

## Leander256

 *noobux wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé ce qui n'allait pas mais mais je ne sais pas comment réglé ça : au repos voilà ce que j'ai :
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
> 
> ...

 

Mes deux centimes: ta mesure n'est absolument pas significative, si le ondemand fonctionne il va augmenter la fréquence exprès pour traiter ta commande "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz" ! D'autre part l'hyper-threading consiste à simuler deux cores à partir d'un seul core physique, donc la fréquence sera toujours la même par groupes de deux cores logiques. Pour contrôler de manière efficace et continue la fréquence de mes cores (et plein d'autres choses) j'utilise gkrellm + gkrellm-cpufreq, tous les deux dans portage.

Et depuis que je j'utilise à nouveau nouveau (quel nom à la con...), mon GPU ne passe pas en mode économie d'énergie, et fait chauffer anormalement le laptop. Ça n'est probablement pas ton cas puisque tu as un i3, mais c'est toujours quelque chose à considérer: peut-être qu'un composant mal géré fait surchauffer le reste.

----------

## noobux

J'ai réglé le problème de la fréquence (mauvais réglage) je ne l'avais active que sur 2 de mes processeurs. Sinon au final je pense que c'est ma carte radeon qui chauffe : je ne peux pas l'activer (m'en servir )mais elle doit être active (alimentée) même s'il est impossible de s'en servir ... Je ne sais pas trop comment l'éteindre et je sais même pas si c'est possible mais à priori ça vient de là.

----------

